# hoof boots



## bat4bab (Oct 7, 2014)

How do the Renegade hoof boots work on the back feet. I have them for the front feet and seem to work good. I need to get a set of hind boots for my tender footed mare. I will use these in the winter when I do not have steel shoes on her. Or when riding and I loose a steel shoe. Or would you recommend a different brand.

Thanks


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It should be fine- the home page of their website shows a horse wearing boots on all 4 hooves. You can always call them up for advice if you have questions about it. I found them to be very helpful when I ordered a pair for my horse (I have them on the fronts only)


----------



## bat4bab (Oct 7, 2014)

I will be primarily be using them for trail riding. I have been around people using the easy boots and it seemed every time they loped they would come off. The horse that I am putting them on has been trimmed wrong by her previous owner. Long toes low heels which caused under run heels. We are trying to get the heels back where they need to be. Slowly they are coming. Her feet also bruse easy that is why I was thinking about getting the hind boots. She will only wear them in winter. During the summer she has steel shoes on her feet.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a horrible time keeping them on my mares hind feet. They stay on her fronts fine, use them all the time.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

In my experience, they work well on hinds if the horse doesn't have any abnormality to their gait. I used them on a horse who twists the hind hooves at the walk, and sometimes climbing really steep technical rocky hills the boots would twist. No problems at the trot/canter/gallop though, and no issues even on the twisting one if on normal terrain. I have found that Renegades work best on a barefoot shaped hoof (short toes, low heels), and have some retention issues on shod shaped hooves sometimes. I usually use Easyboot Epics on hooves with less ideal shape during transitioning to barefoot, as they seem to tolerate poor fit better.


----------



## bat4bab (Oct 7, 2014)

With the easy boots is there any rubbing when on long rides. I live in western Montana and ride in everything form flat land to steep rock filled trails all in one day. Some days we are in the saddle for 12 hours moving cattle. I need a boot to stay on, give the horse traction and not sore or rub the horse while her feet get back into shape. The boots will be for winter riding. When summer comes back I will put Steel shoes back on her. I have ridden with boots on the front but never on the hind.

I do not care what brand is on her back feet I just want a boot to stay on and not sore her.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Swiss boots would be great if you can find a person to fit them. They are fitted with aheat gun so they will perfectly fit each foot. 
I have not personally used them, but my trimmer has started carrying them and I got to see them the other day. Very nice product.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

With any boot, its all about the fit.

If the boot fits, it will not rub. If it doesn't fit, you will have issues.

I have friends who have used both renegades and various easyboots (epics and gloves mainly) for distances up to 100 miles.. and I know people who can't get through a 10 mile training ride with boots on.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never had Easyboot Epics cause any type of rubbing. But I just trail ride for fun and don't go much over 12-15 miles, so that may or may not be helpful.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree that fit is the most important part. Different hoof shapes do better in different boots. The good thing about Renegades is that they are VERY customizable. I had a horse who took a max cutback in shell length, with a different sized heel captivator, which was also reinforced and cut down lower in the back to avoid rubbing and twisting. The folks at Renegade are amazing. Call or email photos and they will help you problem solve endlessly to find a combination that works well for your situation. There are even more options now that they have Vipers available (which I love even more than Renegades!). I had a sensitive thin skinned horse who would get rubs in Epics on multiday camping trips, but did well in Renegades. They are both great boots, just really depends on your horse. You could take photos and measurements of the hooves and email them to the boot manufacturer and ask if they are the right shape for said boot.


----------



## bat4bab (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you all for the help.


----------

